# 2013 BMW F10 NBT iDrive Professional upgrade (Pics inside)



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi guys,

Very boring small screen from factory, no navigation even. Very hard to find used F10 with option 609 (Large screen Professional iDrive) in Ireland. So retrofit is often the only solution.

So there you go, complete upgrade pictures. Only takes a few hours to retrofit this.


































































































































Thanks for watching


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Nicely done...huge difference.


----------

